# How long do your lipo cells last?



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

How long do your lipo cell last before you need to buy a new pack?

Brand name and how long they last before pitching them?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I have packs that are three years old and still work fine. After three I usually sell and buy new. Sometimes sooner. I have some racers running packs that I sold them that have passed four years of use. I balance them after a day of racing them. I have some Orion, Venom, SMC, and Gens Ace no special issues with any of these brands.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I still have ORION 3200 2c Lipos that we use in our Basher Cars that test w/o .15v of the best they ever tested at 5 years ago - When we switched from the ORION 3200 and 3400 packs to the Thunder Power 3300 Sport/Race packs almost 4 years ago (I still have all 4 of those original packs) and during the last test about a month ago - 2 of the 4 packs were down .22v (Loaded @ 23 amps) the other two were w/in .05 v of the best they've ever been. -- Bought 2 NEW Packs of the NEWER 3300 Thunder Power (35c instead of 25c) and they tested THE SAME as the old 25c's did when they were fresh - (These 2s packs run $50.00 from RCLIPOS.COM ) 

I have 5 Thunder Power 1c packs - 4 5000 mah packs 3 40c, and 1 50c, and 1 5400 pack. I use the 5000's in our "Sportsman Truck" class, and I use the 5400 in my 13.5/1c Oval Car (no timing) and my 10.5/1c On-Road 235mm Pan car. These are ALL at least 3 years old or more...one of the 5000/40c packs is down about .15 v, but the rest still test virtually THE SAME as they ever have. (NOTE: two of the 40c 5000's are also a bit PUFFY on the case, but they've been that way for well over 18 months.)


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

This is interesting.

I have some packs that are a year old and some new and found about the same IR.
I did have one build up IR over time, but disposed of it.(Venom cell)

I'm find that there is not much difference between higher price cells and the cheaper cells like the Turnigy Nano-Tech packs.


----------



## gregw (Apr 2, 2006)

The one thing that I have seen come into play more than anything else is how the batteries are stored in the off season. I've had a mix of SMC and Fantom 1 cell packs for the last 3 years and had one of each fail. During the summer I typically charge them to about 40% and toss them in the freezer. The two that failed on me were the ones I left in the cars after the last race of the season. The others that were stored in the freezer have stayed very close to the numbers when they were new.

If you take care of them they should last you for many years :thumbsup:


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

gregw said:


> The one thing that I have seen come into play more than anything else is how the batteries are stored in the off season. I've had a mix of SMC and Fantom 1 cell packs for the last 3 years and had one of each fail. During the summer I typically charge them to about 40% and toss them in the freezer. The two that failed on me were the ones I left in the cars after the last race of the season. The others that were stored in the freezer have stayed very close to the numbers when they were new.
> 
> If you take care of them they should last you for many years :thumbsup:


I was told about putting them in the freezer works well, you just need to make sure there at room temperature before you charge them.

Never tried it before was a little nervous freezing cells.
I always keep them in a controlled a/c climate.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I've got some 4S packs that I use in E8 that I stored in the freezer off-season. I wrap them in bubble wrap and put dessicant packs in with them inside plastic bags before freezing them. The bubble wrap acts as an insulator to slow the temperature change rate when "freezing" and "defrosting" them. I don't take them out of the plastic bags until they have been out of the freezer for 3-4 days and are back at room temp and the dessicant prevents any condensation. Probably overkill but as a friend said about me: "You do everything overkill."

After 3 years using the 4S thunderpower packs I decided to buy new ones, 40C compared to the old ones 25C stored in the freezer for two winters. I can't tell any difference on the track.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

I haven't thrown any away yet. Ooh maybe the ones I accidentally left plugged in for a few weeks.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

ta_man said:


> I've got some 4S packs that I use in E8 that I stored in the freezer off-season. I wrap them in bubble wrap and put dessicant packs in with them inside plastic bags before freezing them. The bubble wrap acts as an insulator to slow the temperature change rate when "freezing" and "defrosting" them. I don't take them out of the plastic bags until they have been out of the freezer for 3-4 days and are back at room temp and the dessicant prevents any condensation. Probably overkill but as a friend said about me: "You do everything overkill."
> 
> After 3 years using the 4S thunderpower packs I decided to buy new ones, 40C compared to the old ones 25C stored in the freezer for two winters. I can't tell any difference on the track.


Good idea. 
That makes perfect sense to me storing in a plastic bag in a freezer.
I think I'm going to try it.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

guver said:


> i haven't thrown any away yet. Ooh maybe the ones i accidentally left plugged in for a few weeks.


lol!

Thanks for posting guys.
All good information here.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

I have stored my 1 cells in the refg at a constant temp of 37 degree's . They still hold 4 volts for 80 sec very happy with the results


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

They become obsolete long before they lose performance.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Racin'Jason 8 said:


> They become obsolete long before they lose performance.


so true:wave:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I failed to say in my first post. DON'T THROW A LIPO AWAY....THAT IS IN THE TRASH OR DUMPSTER. Please take them to your local recycle shop. Many Radio Shacks will accept them, some Sears, and many battery sales shops. They can then be handled correctly.


----------



## IFlyTailies (Nov 1, 2012)

I have used brand name and no-name lipos. They all performed ok. Investing more money has not resulted in longer life of the battery pack. That is just my personal experience. I am/was using my lipos in 3S1P to 14S2P configurations.


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

bojo said:


> so true:wave:


ho so true ,,,I have a 25C SMC pack thats a great performer and its 3 year old:thumbsup:


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

I have to buy more tekins rs then batterys per year


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i have some 2s packs that are going on 5 years old now that still work just great. but like someone else posted, they seem to be useless the start of the new season when the new packs come out...


----------

